

$20 Android PC on Kickstarter – Remix Mini - zermatt
http://www.jide.com/en

======
dukedylan
Isn't this just a mini ChromeOS computer, not "Android + Windows" like they
allude to?

~~~
zermatt
it runs Android. but it is an android that customized for mouse and keyboard
experience.

